# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Poly cluster

## nemphlar

Going through the 5 poly hives in the back garden I,ve noticed the cluster such as it was is always up against one side wall or the other. I've turned the crown board round to ensure the clearer hole and the fondant is above the bees. I wonder in really cold winters if there are more instances of isolation starvation in poly.

----------


## Pete L

That is a good place for the cluster to be in a single box, providing the frames are full of stores through the rest of the box, the cluster only have to move in one direction as they consume their stores through the winter.

----------

